

Hacker News Network HNNCast Officially Launches - ax0n
http://www.hackernews.com/?p=1721

======
ax0n
HNN was a news portal and text-zine release perhaps 12-15 years ago, founded
by Space Rogue from L0pht and a few others. They've been doing occasional
Video podcasts over the last year or so. Today was their official launch,
which I assume means a more stable release schedule, with lots more hacker
news, mostly of the security variety.

